# My whole box of stupid accessory questions all at once



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok I have some really ignorant Kindle accessory questions here that I've been dying to ask....but just couldn't bring myself to do it, so here goes.  Just as a reminder, just discovered the Kindle, ordered the Kindle for daughter's birthday, have played with it tons, fell in love, it will have to be pried out of my hands to give it to her on her birthday this Sunday, don't have all the accessories I would love for her to have but is best to have her pick them out anyway....in a nutshell.   

I have NO experience with the covers, skins, & screensavers other than what I've learned here.  I've learned SO much, but lingering questions still loom.  Such as:

1.  Now when you say screensaver, what exactly does that mean in Kindle language?  I know what it means on a computer; a screen that continuously changes on your computer screen.  Now is it just a pretty decorative thin cover you apply to the kindle screen?

2.  When you buy skins for your Kindle, I see that it includes some type of screen cover, is that what I see in the pics you all show of your skinned Kindles where the screen exactly matches (except the screen is black and white) your skin?  I think that's so neat.  Is that what is meant by a screensaver?

3.  How do you all tote your Kindle, be it inside a cover or not.  Do you make sure you have a nice, big pocketbook that has room to put your Kindle.  Or do you buy one of those bags I've seen on the boards here?  If you buy a bag also, do you tote both your pocketbook and bag with Kindle inside and if so, isn't that a bit cumbersome to tote all those bags?  

4.  I'm a nurse and work inside an office and also make home visits.  While in my office, I love to take my lunches with my book, when I get my Kindle, it will be lunches with my Kindle.  We have a kitchenette.  Do you guard your Kindle with your life?  I would keep it under lock and key if I'm not with it. 

5.  Is it hard to get a skin on the Kindle? 

6.  Lastly, for the time being anyway, how do you hide your Kindle obsession?  Do you secretly purchase books in hiding and keep your Kindle Love deep inside of you....or you just go ahead and admit it to the world?  lol...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rhonda, I understand there is a 12 step program for those who are ready to admit their obsession to the world. As far as accessories, my Kindle is still naked, but I have a skin, which is more decorative than functional (although it should prevent fingerprints), and a cover is on its way, along with a BB bag for carrying it when it will not fit in my purse. I believe you are referring to a screen protector, which I don't have. The screensaver comes on automatically after 10 minutes of disuse or when you put it to sleep. Many people download other screensavers, but I haven't gotten that far. One of my favorite accessories is the light, which allows me to read while DH is watching TV in dim light.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Screensavers are already in your Kindle.  Amazon has a some authors and a few other various pictures that pop up when the K goes to sleep.  You can add your own with a screensaver hack that is explained in a thread here on KB.

2.  DecalGirl gave K1 owners a code to load onto their K to have a screensaver that matched their skin.  Again, the screensaver hack for K1 and K2 can allow you to add different screensavers.

3. I have my K in a cover and then place it in my purse.  I have a BB bag, but I don't put my K into it and then into another bag.

4. Absolutly guard it with my life!!  It rarely leaves my site.  I've had mine for about 15 months and it is always by my side.

5.  Nope.  Takes some patience and a steady hand.  I've done three and had little to no problems.  

6.  I admit it to the world, and the people in my world who are not K-lovers are sick of hearing about it.  

Great questions, Rhonda.  Hope I helped at least a little bit.
deb


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

When I got my K2 (Christmas day), I immediately slipped it into a bag that was a perfect fit. It happened to be a bag for my CPAP face mask. Then I bought the JAVO-edge sleeve and love it. Then I received my M-Edge, but am having trouble keeping the top hook in the Kindle. My Oberon is on order. Now I think I ought to have a shoulder strap bag (Borsa Bella) so that I can carry my K2 when I'm not using my briefcase, tote, or purse, but want it with me.

I will order a skin or two once my Oberon da Vinci case arrives. People come to my office and ask to see it. I love it. I'm addicted!


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are talking about the "hook" on the hinge-type cover, once it is inserted into the top slot of the device push it up toward the top of the Kindle to lock it in place.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Rhonda

Here at KB there are no ignorant questions. At one point we have all had and continue to have questions.

I tried to install the screensaver hack twice with no luck   so somewhere I am missing that techie gene.

Skins are a personal choice. I fell in love with the Quest skin and stalked the Decalgirl site until she added it for the K2. Now I have the Primal and am lusting after The Wine. My sister just got her kindle and didnt want a skin (yet) I am still working on her.

I have Ladybug in a Oberon cover and a Borsa Bella large e reader bag. I take it in my purse everywhere. Most days I am able to read at lunch.

Spending ~ mmm. I now share my account with three other people (DD, DSis, BFF). It depends on my mood. For my birthday I got a $100 GC and immediately spent it on bbooks within 20 minutes of adding it to my account. 

I just had a friend in Texas get her kindle today. She didn't order a cover but I did gift her with an MEdge cover. I have directed her to this site as well as Decalgirl.

Yes I am a KINDLE-HOLIC and proud of it.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm accessory challenged -- no skins, sleeve and Amazon case only.

I put my K2 in a Javoedge pink croc sleeve.  It then fits nicely into my relatively small satchel.  It is smaller than almost anything else in the purse department at Macy's.  So, I don't think you need any huge or special bag.  

I'm a Kindle addict and proud of it.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear RhondaRN.
what a great gift you will give your daughter. She will be so happy!!Make sure you order your own Kindle very soon in order not to have to suffer too much time without a Kindle.
Your screensaver question has been very well answered by the others. I can just add that I only did the screensaverhack two days ago, because I was afraid to do some damage doing it, but it worked perfectly without any problems and I really love it!!!
My Kindle has a skin which is more decoration than protection, but I really like the look and it is a bit of scratch protection.
I have my Kindle in an Obeon cover all the time, because I want it to be safe and because I really love the look, the feel and (yes, I'll admit it) even the smell
To be completely sure that nothing happens to my Kindle and its cover when in my bag, I put it in a padded fabric bag from Borsa Bella- I don't think you really need this bag when you have a good cover, but again a) I love the look b) I'm a big purse kind of girl and carry many things that I would be afraid could scratch or damage the Kindle , so I really like the eytra-protection and c)I am an accessories-addict and love deciding on things for my Kindle.

I love talking about my Kindle and am very happy that my mother now also has one and we can dicuss it. And when your family and friends have enough of the Kindle talk , you can come to this boards and talk Kindle with really lovely people all you want


----------



## Lyndyb (Jan 4, 2010)

Greetings all!

RhondaRN - I'm a Christmas Kindle newbie and have found the Kindle Community (or is that Kommunity  ) to be so friendly and helpful!  Plus, there are a lot of us that have newly acquired Kindles, so anything you ask, we may be wondering as well.  

I thought it might help to know that I'd never applied a skin, but had no difficulty putting on my decalgirl.  If you look around a bit, you might find some threads that talk about the skins - but I thought the front would be tough to work around all the buttons, but found it ultra easy, as it served as a guide.

As for cases, I'm afraid I've gone over the top with buying things for the Kindle.  The skin to keep it as clean as you can something you handle, an M-Edge Trip Cover for protection and so it feels like a book with two sides.  Then I got a Belkin netbook sleeve that zips all around to protect it if it's in a bag with something else since the cover doesn't close and three sides are unprotected.  Lastly, I've got a CaseCrown cover that zips all the way around that I understand the Kindle with a cover on it can fit into - which I plan to use when traveling.  Admittedly, if both the cover and sleeve will fit into it, I'll use it all at once and it will be like those little Russian nesting dolls to get the poor thing out - but hey, hopefully, it'll travel unscathed.  

I have one friend who has a Kindle and we talk about it together.  A friend asked for one for Christmas (like me), but her husband decided "she" needed a GPS more.  I feel bad talking about mine, so I'm stifling my enthusiasm when talking to her  out of compassion for the poor, deprived woman.  In truth, she can well afford to buy herself one, but seems reluctant to do so.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Rhonda, I'm right there with you, addicted as can be!

If it helps any:  I don't use skins or screen protectors, and I don't feel I need them.  I think a good, protective cover is very important, and there are lots of good ones on the market.  I know some people use only a "sleeve", but I can't imagine doing that.  A "sleeve" is just a place to store the Kindle in your purse when you're not reading it.  My Kindle is in its cover at all times, and I couldn't imagine leaving it naked for more than a few seconds, just to change covers.   

Of course, there is nothing wrong with a skin.  But most of them have patterns or designs that I know I would find distracting.  I like the simple white plastic background of the K2.  I find it soothing.  I see no reason to use a screen protector, because my K2 is always in its cover.  

I'm not sure what you mean by screensaver in regard to the K2.  I love the K2 screensaver program the K2 comes with, with the pics of the authors etc.   Wouldn't want to change it! 

I carry my K2 in my regular purse.  I don't use a separate bag.  

Hey, not to be an enabler or anything, but sounds like you need a K for yourself my dear!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

In case you don't let this Kindle go, and you want to use it at lunchtime...  Check out the M-Edge Platform.  I love standing my Kindle when I'm eating alone and this makes it easy.

I carry my Kindle in its cover, sometimes in its Borsa Bella bag, in my tote bag or just in my hands if I'm just carrying a small purse that day. 

When ordering accessories, order them through the links here and the site will get to keep a portion of the proceeds to pay for the server.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

O just had to post because I loved the title


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

The most important thing is to have the Kindle in your hands. MOst of accessories are for external pleasures only.  

And keep at it with the hack, its really not that tough to figure out.  Have a computer literate member of the family help out, should take a few minutes at most.


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 26, 2008)

I use the Oberon Hokusai Wave cover.  I love it about as much as I love my Kindle.  For me it not only adds a strong layer of protection, and thus peace of mind, but a whole new level to my Kindle experience.  Not to mention the compliments I've received on it.  

As far as screensavers go, I used to have a rotating selection of images, but now only use the Hokusai Wave image that 911Jason posted somewhere else here in the forums.

I just sent an email request to DecalGirl today to ask that they add the Hokusai Wave as a design in their collection.  Gelaskins carries it already, but I would prefer to get it from DecalGirl.

Yeah, yeah... I like the Great Wave of Kanagawa (the image from which the Hokusai Wave design is derived).  But, I figure if I'm going to do it, I should do it right and go for the set.  lol


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I keep my kindle in a cover at all times.....and yes it has a skin. I find the skins annoying to put on....but not hard. It just takes time and patience.....and try not to be a perfectionist because it'll never be perfectly  "even".


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

3. How do you all tote your Kindle, be it inside a cover or not. Do you make sure you have a nice, big pocketbook that has room to put your Kindle. Or do you buy one of those bags I've seen on the boards here? If you buy a bag also, do you tote both your pocketbook and bag with Kindle inside and if so, isn't that a bit cumbersome to tote all those bags?

a. carry it in a cover for protection from other devices and accessory in purse/schoolbag.
b. i buy bags according to my kindle (i am a bargain shopper, recently got an 10.75in x 7in clutch from avon for 5 bucks. fits kindle in case, itouch, and cigarette case [seconds as slim wallet] into it.)
c. don't have the bags mentioned on the board. you can be amazed what you can find that fits the kindle and other devices or accessories well without sacrificing cost or style.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is the thread with instructions on how to hack your K2 to put screen savers on it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html

With the K1, you didn't have to hack the Kindle to put screen savers on. Decalgirl sends out a code to get the matching screen saver with K1 skins only.

But with the K2, you have to apply a hack. And for your K2 to receive updates, you have to uninstall the hack, get the update, then reinstall the hack. Although personalized screen savers are nifty (and my K1 is loaded with them), it wasn't worth it to us to hack my DH's K2. Just the word "hack" in relation to that precious piece of equipment makes me squirm! But that's just me.

(Oh, and our Kindles both have Decalgirl skins and Oberon covers, I carry mine in a tote bag with my clutch purse inside with it, and it stays with me--not alone in the office, not in my car while I run into the store--I'd be devastated if I lost it!)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I know what you're going through (I think we all do!). 

I received my Kindle and a Belkin Neoprene cover for Christmas...and since then have been debating more decorative covers and skins. I like the Oberon ones, but I just couldn't bring myself to order one. Nothing leaped out at me. I did find a skin I really like and ordered that. Then of course, because I ordered the skin first, I couldn't find a cover I liked. I like my Belkin one, and it's padded nicely, but I can see myself wanting to stand it up while reading at work (I usually eat at my desk). And that was my biggest dilemma.

Until yesterday. As I was reading the boards yesterday there was a mention of a Speck cover from CES 2010. Then someone posted a link to Speck's website, and I thought "Ooooohh!" . It can be a flip cover or a book style cover. Two in one! Woo hoo! Then someone posted a link to Amazon, where it's ON SALE  !

So my skin and cover are on their way! I will keep the Belkin cover, and will probably use that when we go to our lake property in the summer. But for everyday, I now have a cover that'll stand it up at my desk.

C'mon mailman, get here!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Line by line:

1. Now when you say screensaver, what exactly does that mean in Kindle language? I know what it means on a computer; a screen that continuously changes on your computer screen. Now is it just a pretty decorative thin cover you apply to the kindle screen? _"Screensaver" is a bit of a misnomer for Kindles. The image only changes when the Kindle shifts from reading mode into sleep mode, it doesn't change continuously or even periodically on its own. As others have mentioned, for K1 models, there was a feature built in to allow users to add their own images. For K2, K2i, and DX models, you must use a relatively easy software hack if you want to change to images other than those provided by Amazon. You wouldn't want to apply anything decorative over the screen or you wouldn't be able to read. _

2. When you buy skins for your Kindle, I see that it includes some type of screen cover, is that what I see in the pics you all show of your skinned Kindles where the screen exactly matches (except the screen is black and white) your skin? I think that's so neat. Is that what is meant by a screensaver? _Decal Girl supplied these with the K1 model skins ONLY. For K2 and DX models, these aren't provided. Some people have customized their own screensaver images to match their skins by scanning in a pic of the back skin & cropping it to fit. Me, I just either coordinate with another image or take it a different direction entirely._

3. How do you all tote your Kindle, be it inside a cover or not. Do you make sure you have a nice, big pocketbook that has room to put your Kindle. Or do you buy one of those bags I've seen on the boards here? If you buy a bag also, do you tote both your pocketbook and bag with Kindle inside and if so, isn't that a bit cumbersome to tote all those bags?  _Either a cover or a case is an absolute necessity for protecting the screen. Beyond that, I've done everything you listed. I finally went with a cover I felt I didn't have to fret over damaging, the Noreve in a predistressed leather. When I had the Oberon I worried over every tiny nick or scratch, and it HAD to be separately bagged for my own sanity. I gave the damn thing away because I didn't like feeling I had to baby it constantly. I hate huge pocketbooks, so my daily ones are just barely enough to contain the Kindle, and I've downsized everything else I carry so they're not too heavy. I do use both the original and travel Borsa Bella bags on trips. The original straps to my belt loops, and is perfect for on the plane; the travel is my travel purse, and I have a small flat framed wallet so I can fit everything I need into that small bag. In the last year, I've taken 5 trips like this and it's simply ideal._

4. I'm a nurse and work inside an office and also make home visits. While in my office, I love to take my lunches with my book, when I get my Kindle, it will be lunches with my Kindle. We have a kitchenette. Do you guard your Kindle with your life? I would keep it under lock and key if I'm not with it. _Yes.  If you leave it lying around in plain view, you're begging for it to be stolen. Mine is always physically on my person or safely at home. Treat it like your wallet and don't leave it lying around in public._

5. Is it hard to get a skin on the Kindle? _No, but it takes a certain state of zen tranquility for those of us who are extremely picky about the final result. LOL They're not hard, tutorials are here on KB. I'm pretty neurotic, and I can still skin a Kindle in under 10 minutes._

6. Lastly, for the time being anyway, how do you hide your Kindle obsession? Do you secretly purchase books in hiding and keep your Kindle Love deep inside of you....or you just go ahead and admit it to the world? lol... _EVERYONE knows about it. There's no point in hiding it. Why bother? The most I'll do is switch books to something less ... ahem ... embarrassing before I hand the Kindle over for someone else to examine. _


----------

